# MKV transfers with TiVo Desktop Plus 2.8: Is it possible without re-encoding?



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

TiVo Desktop Plus 2.8 will transfer high-definition MP4 files with AAC and DD5.1 audio to the TiVo as is, without any re-encoding or quality loss. TiVo Desktop transfers these MP4 files to the TiVo at 20+Mbps, twice the rate of MPG and TiVo files.

I've been using Yamb 2.1b2 to save MKV files with AAC and DD5.1 audio as MP4 files. To do that, you click the Creation -> Click to Create a MP4 file... menu, and select the MKV file.

Is there a way to bypass the remuxing of MKV to MP4 that still allows TiVo Desktop to transfer the MPEG-4 stream as is, at 25-30Mbps? In other words, is there a Windows configuration that allows TiVo Desktop 2.8 to demux the H264 and AAC/DD5.1 streams from a MKV file for transfer, without re-encoding into MPEG-2? I don't want to re-encode it to re-encode with MPEG-2, as causes quality loss and slows the transfer by 70+%.

_Notes for those installing Yamb: Choose custom setup in the Yamb installer and check mkvextract. If you get an error about a missing regex.dll, you can download that here and place it in the mkvextract subfolder in the Yamb installation directory. If using Windows 7, sure to install the Yamb program to a folder where you have permissions to write, such as a subfolder in your Users folder (ex: My Documents or Desktop). Do the same for the temp folder, defined in Yamb settings._


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

On an unrelated note, what are the bitrates for the MKV/MP4 files you've been transferring? I'm curious what is feasible.



bkdtv said:


> TiVo Desktop Plus 2.8 will transfer high-definition MP4 files with AAC and DD5.1 audio to the TiVo as is, without any re-encoding or quality loss. TiVo Desktop transfers these MP4 files to the TiVo at 20+Mbps, twice the rate of MPG and TiVo files.
> 
> I've been using Yamb 2.1b2 to save MKV files with AAC and DD5.1 audio as MP4 files. To do that, you click the Creation -> Click to Create a MP4 file... menu, and select the MKV file.
> 
> ...


----------

